# Show Rally added at Stoneleigh Park Coventry in Stoneleigh,



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Stoneleigh Park Coventry in Stoneleigh, Coventry, Warwickshire starting 10/05/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=381

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

* THIS SHOW HAS NOW BEEN CANCELLED*

Jacquie


----------

